# CWR Nandroid backup to SBF?



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry if this has been posted already, but is there an *easy* way for me to take my latest CWR Nandroid backup, and change it into an SBF file?

It would save me a lot of time if/when I break my phone from experimenting. I had to recover my phone this morning, which meant about an hour to install a Verizon SBF, activating, rooting, reboots, bootstrap install, ROM manager install, latest CWR install, and finally recovering to my last Nandroid backup.

Thanks!


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've never attempted that & am no expert, but maybe this will get you close:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27957587&postcount=1545
Also, maybe this guy knows some tricks:
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-hacks/161849-tool-ezsbf.html
If any of this works, or you figure out anything that makes the process easier, let us know!


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Short answer is no.

SBF is an image of the phone's flash memory, byte by byte, usually signed.

CWM's backup are either TAR archives or (older versions) filesystem images which cannot be signed since you lack the required keys (and I doubt the format CWM uses is compatible with the bootloader's flashing subsystem).

There's a possibility that /system doesn't require a key, but I highly doubt it, as all custom SBF images we have are made up of signed components obtained from disassembling already existing official SBF images.


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

Alright, is there an easier way for me to recover other than the method I already mentioned?

Thanks for the reply btw, that was very detailed!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Alas, it's the only way. After you flash an SBF image, you do need to re-root, reinstall CWM and update it with ROM Manager to get it to load newer backups.

I don't see any possible shortcuts here, unless koush updates CWM that comes with Droid 2 Bootstrap Recovery to the latest version.

You can, though, modify the one-click root script for it to load CWM and ROM Manager onto the phone during the rooting process.


----------

